# Best road atlas for Spain and Portugal?



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We really need to buy some new road atlases, ours are from 2011 and getting tatty and out of date.

We've always used Michelin, and while their French atlas is ok, the one for Spain and Portugal is on a different scale, and sometimes very difficult to decipher. In particular, the page showing the border around Irun is dreadful, it just looks like spaghetti with many of the roads and junctions lacking clear numbers.

can anyone suggest a better atlas please?


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

WE use Michelin too. At a scale of 1:350000 it's a good scale. I know what you mean about the roads near Irun. We also have a EUROATLAS GeoCenter map on a scale of 1:300000 which is certainly clearer around this area.


----------

